# Arrow backstop curtain and carbon arrows



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

Why is it that the "typical" arrow curtains are not for use w/ carbon arrows?



BCY, http://www.bcyfibers.com/technical_sheets/Netting backstop 12-08.pdf 
states 
"It must not be used with carbon arrows"


Brownell http://www.brownellarchery.com/prod-backstop.htm
States: 
***THIS NETTING IS NOT RECOMMENDED FOR CARBON ARROWS.***




*Now that I have a net on order, do I need to go replace all the carbon arrows for my youth program with alumium* (aluminium for you Brits)?


----------



## engtee (Oct 2, 2003)

Unless you are using thin, ACE-type of carbon arrows, I don't think you'll have to worry. Carbon, the diameter of XX75s or X7s, which is what I assume you are using, should be stopped by most arrow curtains.


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

They can't stop small arrows, even if shot by a recurve bow, not to mention compound. 
As organizer of several tournaments, my club owns around 20pcs of arrowstop nets from different manufactuters. 
We usully set them overlapped with the minimum thickness of 2 nets in any point to be protected, when used indoor. During a break in our 25 mt indoor tournament last year I have asked to one of our top italian compound shooters to try the net, first with a 23xx aluminum arrow. The arrows has been stopped by the double net at 25 mt.
Then i have asked to do the same with an ACE arrow.
The double net has been almost uninfluent on the arrow, that has been found stuck in the wall behind it. I should have also some pictures of the ACE arrow in the wall, somewere.
I suppose that you have to go at least to X 6 thickness to have some hope to really slow down an ACE from a compound bow, but cost involved is so huge that there is no reason even to make the test. Anyhow, indoor a double net can stop a 23X from a compound and slow down an ACE from a recurve (but no tot stop it completely). Triple net will be anyhow safer.


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

Vittorio said:


> Anyhow, indoor a double net can stop a 23X from a compound and slow down an ACE from a recurve (but no tot stop it completely). Triple net will be anyhow safer.




Thanks for that!

We are currently shooting a mix of Easton 1816's and Victory BuckBuster (carbon) arrows. everybody is shooting a Recurve of 30# or under at a 9 meter (one kid is shooting 40# 18 meters but he very rarely misses) the arrow net will be hanging at 25 meters with 3 additional meters to the wall behind it.

I would love to "double layer" the curtain but at $303 for 10'x30' curtain I can only afford to cover half of our available floor space as it is.

If / when we can afford a second curtain I'll need to make a decision as to whether I want to add more lanes or double the curtain. 

As it is, coming out of the lower # Recurve, about 50% of the aluminum arrows that do hit the wall, survive the impact just fine. Now, with Carbon arrows, one hit and I loose 2 to 3" of length. (I have a LOT of 25" carbons ) 

Thankfully, almost all of my arrows were donated, but someday I will need to pay for replacements. I'm trying to delay that day as long as possible. 

I am absolutely unconcerned about the wall. It is cinder-block and the paint barely even gets dinged from the hits. I'm the one who paints the walls every three years.


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

For low poundages, aluminum arrows and generally for activity with beginners and kids, one net layer will be surely enough.


----------



## engtee (Oct 2, 2003)

For the Az. state JOAD indoor event, we had a single thickness of arrow curtain. Some of the kids were shooting compounds, some recurves. If I remember correctly, we had two arrows penetrate the curtain and hit the plywood that we put against the wall, knowing that even the best single thickness of curtain will not stop them all, even from kids.
Since the curtains are so expensive, you might want to consider one of the following fixes, until you can afford another one: 1. get some of the 4 X 8 foot 2" thick styrofoam insulation panels and put them against the wall, behind the curtain. Not foolproof, but should save arrows that already passed through the curtain. 2. Get a carpet remnant and hang it loosely between the curtain and the wall.


----------



## jcblacktail (Aug 13, 2010)

*Arrow Curtain Portable Back Stop*

_*All Archery shooters interested in a portable or stationary Arrow Curtain
I have been testing and have a "Carbon Arrow" Curtain that is stopping my 420 grain Axis FMJ arrows out of my Mathews DXT @ 70lbs at 20 through 60 yards. 

Watch for it to hit the Web and "The Bow Rack" Springfield Oregon by May 1st 2011

the name will be JJUD Model The Blacktail
*_
JCBLACKTAIL


----------

